# help for newbe in hurghada



## PatnPaul (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi, we need help with our studio. Bought off plan, but we now need to furnish.
Has anyone advice on cheap kitchen installers and air con installers in hurghada
Hoping to holiday for 2 weeks in September to shop.

All advice appreciated


----------



## Gounie (Jan 27, 2011)

There is a property forum for Hurghada where this company is mentioned a lot:
Furniture Packages In Hurghada, Furniture Packages in Sahl Hasheesh, Furniture Packages In El Gouna, Furniture Packages in Sharm El Sheikh,wood art furniture shope in hurghada, Egypt, Cairo, Alexandria, El gouna, El sokhna, , sharm el sheikh, marsa a

I have no experience of using them so maybe a good idea to seach for this forum Web World Property and research if customers are satisfied. Or at least their website gives an idea of cost. I remember seeing one photo of a studio they furnished and the area was really small and they put a big fridge next to the bed which I thought was a really bad idea considering the noise and heat that comes off the side of my fridge in the summer.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the forum 

Air con installers.. get the company you are buying from to install

Cheap installers do not exist in Egypt, they may be cheaper than the UK but they are not cheap and will often turn up with nothing more than a screwdriver and expect you to supply everything else plus endless cups of tea, do not let them install when you are not on the premises.

Maiden


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Gounie said:


> There is a property forum for Hurghada where this company is mentioned a lot:
> Furniture Packages In Hurghada, Furniture Packages in Sahl Hasheesh, Furniture Packages In El Gouna, Furniture Packages in Sharm El Sheikh,wood art furniture shope in hurghada, Egypt, Cairo, Alexandria, El gouna, El sokhna, , sharm el sheikh, marsa a
> 
> I have no experience of using them so maybe a good idea to seach for this forum Web World Property and research if customers are satisfied. Or at least their website gives an idea of cost. I remember seeing one photo of a studio they furnished and the area was really small and they put a big fridge next to the bed which I thought was a really bad idea considering the noise and heat that comes off the side of my fridge in the summer.


I can fully recommend this company.....know them well!
These guys know their stuff...they've built up their company on recommendation alone.... and the quality of their stuff is superb.
I'd definitely use them without hesitation.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

PatnPaul said:


> Hi, we need help with our studio. Bought off plan, but we now need to furnish.
> Has anyone advice on cheap kitchen installers and air con installers in hurghada
> Hoping to holiday for 2 weeks in September to shop.
> 
> All advice appreciated


Here is a link to some kitchen installers in Hurghada.


http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/150615-kitchen-quote.html


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi, only just seen you post. Having seen a few furnished studios I would recomment getting a sofa bed of decent quality with pull out bed, this is so much better to use during the day than a full size bed. Get balcony firniture which will do inside too. Bedding, towels etc can be bought from Acorn at Esplanada Mall top floor, or Spinneys who they will have pretty much everything you'll need. If you want a hand with stuff I can give you the 'tour' or do you know Hurghada well. Where have you bought? 
Good luck with it all.


----------



## PatnPaul (Jan 27, 2013)

Helen Ellis said:


> Hi, only just seen you post. Having seen a few furnished studios I would recomment getting a sofa bed of decent quality with pull out bed, this is so much better to use during the day than a full size bed. Get balcony firniture which will do inside too. Bedding, towels etc can be bought from Acorn at Esplanada Mall top floor, or Spinneys who they will have pretty much everything you'll need. If you want a hand with stuff I can give you the 'tour' or do you know Hurghada well. Where have you bought?
> Good luck with it all.


Hi Helen, Thank you very much for the reply. We have bought at Tiba Heights, is that far from you?
We will be Hurghada from Saturday 14th mainly for a holiday :happy: , and no we don't know it very well. We had 2 weeks there last year when we had to complete the apartment snagging prior to sign off, and spent a few days feeling harassed looking around kitchen, furniture, Air Conn and white goods shops. I gather Acorn and Spinneys are in Senzo Mall, not been there yet, but looks like a place to visit this time.
Any advice would be really helpful. The tour sounds good.

PS, I was told by my other half that it is a 1 bed apartment, not a studio, she was supposed to respond to you, but she is a little busy at present.

Cheers
Paul


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Everywhere is miles from me as I live out past Senzo Mall among the hotels, right on the other side of Hurghada. Tiba have a good reputation for finishing their projects so a good choice. Acorn are in Esplanada Mall (Opening times will be 5pm to 9pm - but you can phone on 01000265639 to confirm. Hurghada Acorn, 1st Floor Esplanada mall)

I would pm you my phone number, but I can't yet, so I will be at South Beach restaurant/bar(walk along Sheraton Rd road north from Roma Hotel and you'll see it before you get to the sea) for the quiz on Sunday. Ask for me, most people doing the quiz know me, or ask Terry the quiz master. Not sure what time it's on, am assuming 8.30 start. This week is the first week. Bombay quiz is on Monday(1st and 3rd in the month) and Friends bar quiz is every Friday.

I have a friend arriving on 17th for a 10 day holiday, so am not free for guided tour etc after that, but you are welcome to ask any questions you like and I'll do my best to answer them. 

See you Sunday?

Helen


----------



## PatnPaul (Jan 27, 2013)

Helen Ellis said:


> Everywhere is miles from me as I live out past Senzo Mall among the hotels, right on the other side of Hurghada. Tiba have a good reputation for finishing their projects so a good choice. Acorn are in Esplanada Mall (Opening times will be 5pm to 9pm - but you can phone on 01000265639 to confirm. Hurghada Acorn, 1st Floor Esplanada mall)
> 
> I would pm you my phone number, but I can't yet, so I will be at South Beach restaurant/bar(walk along Sheraton Rd road north from Roma Hotel and you'll see it before you get to the sea) for the quiz on Sunday. Ask for me, most people doing the quiz know me, or ask Terry the quiz master. Not sure what time it's on, am assuming 8.30 start. This week is the first week. Bombay quiz is on Monday(1st and 3rd in the month) and Friends bar quiz is every Friday.
> 
> ...


Hi Helen sorry to be a pain, we will be at the Sunrise Holiday resort on Sheraton Rd, If my memory is correct this is pretty close to Roma Hotel< we would walk left out of reception?

We will take the details and ask at reception hope to find you.

Paul


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

You would go right out of reception, north sort of direction, towards town (just saw I put the wrong direction from the Roma, I meant south, sorry). Maybe a 5 or 6 min walk. Retro bar will be on your left then you should see South Beach on your right. It's only a small entrance but it does have a lit sign above, and security on the entrance too. Just say you are there for the quiz. Get there in plenty of time if you want to join a team.  Terry does a good quiz, not too difficult. I am still assuming it starts at 8.30.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

The quiz is at 8pm, so best get there before to find a team, and chat of course. Can't chat with non team members during the quiz, that may be cheating lol. 
See you there.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice to meet both of you and was great to have you on the team, I think we did pretty well last night.


----------



## PatnPaul (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Helen, so sorry for the delay in contacting you. I would like to thank you so much for all the help you gave Paul and I when we were recently on holiday. It was a great introduction to the 'real' way of life. It was really good to meet you and the others and thanks for letting me join you at the Animal sanctuary craft fair day and going on the Scuba diving trip. New Son Bijou were great doing a fab job with a refresher for me. I would really recommend them. The boat was excellent and the help from the staff was really good. 
The expat quiz nights were also great as we got to meet others and make contact with others who provide services. 
We hope to be back there in May next year along with my brother who has also bought there. 
Best wishes Pat n Paul


----------



## PatnPaul (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi Helen. We have now booked again for May 2nd next year. Hope to add more to the apartment and do some more socialising and diving. My brother Mike and his partner are also going out to sort their apartment. Sorry to hear about Nigel. Hope tomorrow evening goes well. PnP


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks. We had the funeral on Sunday, a very sad day for all of us. He was a real character and is sorely missed.


----------

